# I'm Excited!!!



## Woodman1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Do everything just like you planned. Then, do it the same way for the next two comps you do. Then you will have a baseline.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 22, 2006)

Agreed...the recipe you come in last with can be first in the next comp.
Don't experiment at the comp...do what you do best, do it well. and
wait to analyze your scores (after the emotions are gone!)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 23, 2006)

Good luck BFD! That was our goal last week also at our first comp, not to come in last. Don't second guess yourself, go with what you have done like Woody said!


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

Just wing it.  Don't take any rubs pre-made.  Just take everything in the pantry.  Throw it all together when you get there.
BTW: recipes are cheating.     LOL


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 23, 2006)

Avoid the impulse to add heat.  If you're going to add, go sweet!

Good luck at Zoo B Q!


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

Judges do seem to like sweet.

I think you should candy coat you butt. 8-[


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 23, 2006)

Would that make it a candy ass butt or am I being redundant? :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Hopefully your'e screen name is a joke  :!: 
Good luck :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Have fun and good luck, Sweet beats heat every time  :!:


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Have fun and good luck, Sweet beats heat every time  :!:



As a BBQ judge, I agree with you Pigs.  While I like the heat with some sweet, the majority of the judges I work with like the sweet, instead over  the heat.  It has been the trend for the last couple of years.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 23, 2006)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a KC CBJ myself, Any contest I have been to I never got any heat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> BigGQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a KC CBJ myself, *Any contest I have been to I never got any heat*.[/quote:1mkp1zmf]
WRONG!!  I gave you alot of heat!! Remember this response??






 :razz:  :razz:  :razz:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":3k0ke7v1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a KC CBJ myself, *Any contest I have been to I never got any heat*.[/quote:3k0ke7v1]
WRONG!!  I gave you alot of heat!! Remember this response??






 :razz:  :razz:  :razz:[/quote:3k0ke7v1]
I have just seen the ugliest person I have ever seen in my entire life  :!:   
 :faint:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 23, 2006)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :grin:


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh my....another monkey...with a mustache.  (Just kidding)    

If you like heat, we have several contest in SC we judge that really bring the heat.  The Pee Dee/Midlands of SC like it hot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Oh my....another monkey...with a mustache.  (Just kidding)
> 
> If you like heat, we have several contest in SC we judge that really bring the heat.  The Pee Dee/Midlands of SC like it hot.


  :lmao:   :lmao:   :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Is that your, "I think therfore I Q" pose?
> 
> OR Are you saying your Q is #1?


 :pop:  :!:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Burnt Food Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, boyz ~ That ain't me. 8-[


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 23, 2006)

So it is another monkey?  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, boyz ~ That ain't me. 8-[[/quote:bx7s2tf0]
Oh.......Okay


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :grin:  I do :!: 
Good luck :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 23, 2006)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Oh my....another monkey...with a mustache.  (Just kidding)
> 
> If you like heat, we have several contest in SC we judge that really bring the heat.  The Pee Dee/Midlands of SC like it hot.



At least it's not one of those _OH SO COOL_ Goatee's.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> BigGQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scotty, do you have one of those patchy" I wish I could grow a beard faces?'


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :grin:  :grin:    8-[


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

No... Scotty has one of those, "We wish he could grow a beard faces". #-o


----------



## wittdog (Jul 23, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Burnt Food Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a 70's porn star stash.....I didn't know Ron Jeremy was into Q


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> No... Scotty has one of those, "We wish he could grow a beard faces". #-o


Kind of like a wolfman :!:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 24, 2006)

good luck bfd.....let us know how you do


----------

